# Incorrect DCPI, Labels



## RWTM (Oct 31, 2021)

Does it even matter if a label doesn’t match the items DCPI? Say if a pallet of similar cartons show up but have multiple different DCPIs and the label strand that comes with the pallet only has one DCPI. Can you just go and label with those labels anyway? Examples….
1) A pallet of 15 Christmas trees shows up and there are 15 labels in the label pouch. After a closer look you realize that the pallet of 15 Xmas trees have 5 different cartons with different DCPI’s than what the 15 labels say. Only 4 trees on pallet matched the labels that came in the pouch. The other 11 trees weren’t actually the items on the labels. Do you just send it out regardless?
2) A tier rack of 6 55inch smart TV’s had 6 labels in their label pouch and the labels were actually grape juice labels…. Is that even a big deal?


----------



## allnew2 (Oct 31, 2021)

Yes it matters at the store level you messing up counts as well as sfs and online order. Because I’m not getting what you say you are sending .


----------



## RWTM (Oct 31, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Yes it matters at the store level you messing up counts as well as sfs and online order. Because I’m not getting what you say you are sending .


GPMers started being over FP freight an hour before my shift ended. There were so many defects that I wasn’t going to have the time to throughly audit those pallets because I still had rework to enter into excel. So ICQA put red flag labels on those pallets and the next key decided just to sort the pallets anyway. I am the only TM actually catching defects. All the other shifts have orange vest do this new RW function. I was pretty upset when I got to work the next day just to hear that their OM said they probably got sent out. It’s frustrating because there is a lot to do / log. When I have to rip apart an entire cage of NCON CA just to find one little receiving error and our non-con drops are approaching or exceeding 5k a day… I have a bunch of sorters just waiting for freight and they get impatient and will either cherry pick or start counting themselves. These guys can’t even read a label and some have been there for years. So freight is being taken without it even being audited by the RW-TM or the RW-TM is a newer hire that acts like they know how to perform this function and don’t. I can’t imagine all the defects that get past these guys. Why do you think WH GPM’ers waited until a hour until shift ended because they knew that the next shift had a TM performing the audits and have no idea how to perform the function in the first place.


----------



## RWTM (Oct 31, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Yes it matters at the store level you messing up counts as well as sfs and online order. Because I’m not getting what you say you are sending .


The FC doors were recently remapped meaning they were moved to different doors. TM’s have no idea where to even scan the freight now so they just scan it into the FC pipo door. On a daily basis I find a pallet in front of the FC pipo door and when I use the jump code “CIS” it shows the cartons were either divered or trailer closed. The cartons aren’t even suppose to go to that FC pipo door. The other keys mix it up all the time. So I just started informing the FC OM and they’re going to start RW it. The Fc doors have been expecting a lot of cartons recently (last month or more) that won’t be on the expected trailer. Trailers are being closed without QC’s double checking. Or the QC won’t follow the “standard” and just be lazy and not unscan any of the cartons / pipo that will not fit in that trailer. Then the status of the freight will say “trailer close” and the store thinks it receiving it and it’s just sitting in the OB wing. It’s so ridiculous.


----------



## Luck (Nov 1, 2021)

You are going to have to explain what you mean by RW. What are you exactly? You are auditing and entering errors into excell but aren't ICQA? This sounds like some sort of pilot that not all DCs have.
At my DC you have guys pulling noncon and then it is GPmed over and that is it. And we almost never have errors.
Anyway if there were errors it should have been left in the noncon rework area and left. Nobody should have touched it until the issue was resolved.

-Edit, I just realised from one of your other posts you mean Rework when you say RW. 
So you are Warehouse? 
I dont understand how doing rework would do something like delay noncon sorters from getting what they need though. 
At our DC the rework guys swing by at the end of shift to take care of everything. It only takes them an hour or so on most days. 
Anytime we have an issue where 5 or more labels are incorrect/missing or 5 or more cartons are missing (extra labels) that becomes ICQAs job to fix.


----------



## RWTM (Nov 1, 2021)

RW = Rework. I’m an OB TM who’s been trained in every area of OB and have all the certifications / privileges. Since we have been having so many errors recently our OM hard staff’s TM’s to the function that they will perform that day. I’m one of the only TM’s who can do the NCON RW station the right way. The NCON-RW TM is responsible for auditing pulled freight brought to the pit. Any defects are to be logged in excel so other department OM’s can see where the defects are occurring in “real time”. We aren’t to reinstate anything anymore. ICQA is now responsible for that. I work directly with ICQA and they have shown me the ropes whenever they get a chance. I send “flow” back to their dept so they can do their own RW. GPMer’s are bringing all sorts of stuff down to the NCON pit. Some examples include pending puts, stored freight, reserve freight, or freight that’s not even been reinstated or have no records to show. RW-TM are responsible for counting pallets/cages, assuring a products DCPI match the labels  DCPI, finding over / under count defects and then logging our findings onto excel. ICQA will research any defect. IB will do their own RW / Research. There’s freight that’s conveyable being stored in noncon aisles, or just pallets or cages full of conveyables ending up down in OB NCON area.


----------



## RWTM (Nov 1, 2021)

The RW-TM has to audit all of this pulled freight before NC sorters even take it or else it’s pointless. It’s getting more difficult now that the drops are increasing. This function isn’t very well liked by other dept OM’s and leads so if I do have to send rework back I try to make sure that my work is 100% correct.


----------



## RWTM (Nov 1, 2021)

Luck said:


> You are going to have to explain what you mean by RW. What are you exactly? You are auditing and entering errors into excell but aren't ICQA? This sounds like some sort of pilot that not all DCs have.
> At my DC you have guys pulling noncon and then it is GPmed over and that is it. And we almost never have errors.
> Anyway if there were errors it should have been left in the noncon rework area and left. Nobody should have touched it until the issue was resolved.
> 
> ...


The pit is a high traffic area. I’ve had so many near misses. Sooner or later someone will get hurt.


----------



## Luck (Nov 1, 2021)

That is not what my DC is doing (yet?) So I can't help you. From just sorting I can say I almost never encounter such issues. Maybe an odd box or label. 
Our rework is handled by warehouse and they just swing by to resolve the maybe ~20 stray cartons/labels that accumulate over the course of the day. 
Our NC pulls range from 5,000 to 9,000 daily.


----------



## ItChecksOut (Nov 1, 2021)

Kostin said:


> Does it even matter if a label doesn’t match the items DCPI? Say if a pallet of similar cartons show up but have multiple different DCPIs and the label strand that comes with the pallet only has one DCPI. Can you just go and label with those labels anyway? Examples….
> 1) A pallet of 15 Christmas trees shows up and there are 15 labels in the label pouch. After a closer look you realize that the pallet of 15 Xmas trees have 5 different cartons with different DCPI’s than what the 15 labels say. Only 4 trees on pallet matched the labels that came in the pouch. The other 11 trees weren’t actually the items on the labels. Do you just send it out regardless?
> 2) A tier rack of 6 55inch smart TV’s had 6 labels in their label pouch and the labels were actually grape juice labels…. Is that even a big deal?


I'm not trying to come off as rude, but how could you not see this as a problem?


----------



## RWTM (Nov 1, 2021)

ItChecksOut said:


> I'm not trying to come off as rude, but how could you not see this as a problem?


Sarcasm. I do. Other OM’s / TM’s don’t. I hope they read this


----------



## RWTM (Nov 1, 2021)

Luck said:


> That is not what my DC is doing (yet?) So I can't help you. From just sorting I can say I almost never encounter such issues. Maybe an odd box or label.
> Our rework is handled by warehouse and they just swing by to resolve the maybe ~20 stray cartons/labels that accumulate over the course of the day.
> Our NC pulls range from 5,000 to 9,000 daily.


Most of the RW is actually caused by WH lol


----------



## Hal (Nov 3, 2021)

Only time DPCIs on the label won't match the product is when you have assortment freight and the label description on the bottom left will very clearly say either "assortment" "assorted items" or something along those lines.


----------



## allnew2 (Nov 3, 2021)

Hal said:


> Only time DPCIs on the label won't match the product is when you have assortment freight and the label description on the bottom left will very clearly say either "assortment" "assorted items" or something along those lines.


Or master dpci.


----------



## RWTM (Nov 14, 2021)

The excel sheet that the RW-TM’s utilize only has 4 defects/errors to choose from. Half the time I select the “incorrect DCPI” it turns out to be an _Inbound_ “receiving error”. Why does IB have so many problems with an items DCPI?


----------



## RWTM (Nov 14, 2021)

How come _Inbound _Problem Area* send the OB RW-TM’s noncon UDC freight with APT’s not being opened? They also send UDC noncon pallets of random boxes/labels all shrieked wrapped together. Most the time there’s a ton of leftover labels and missing a bunch of boxes. Plus has red Monday stickers on it but it’s now Friday. Just really curious here…


----------



## InboundDCguy (Nov 14, 2021)

*How come Inbound Problem Solvers send the OB RW-TM’s noncon UDC freight with APT’s not being opened?*
Why would a problem solver have anything to do with a UDC? Most of the time, this issue is because the UDC loaded the pallet on the wrong trailer. But in the case that it was the correct trailer in the door, it’s usually a new person throwing UDCs, so they may not know that they still have to open them like normal trailers.
*They also send UDC noncon pallets of random boxes/labels all shrieked wrapped together. Most the time there’s a ton of leftover labels and missing a bunch of boxes.*
This is how they come from the UDC, IB doesn’t break them down because it would add a lot of trips for a GPMer to get the freight to the wing.
*Plus has red Monday stickers on it but it’s now Friday.*
The day flag is based on when the UDC shipped/sorted the freight, not when IB unloads it. That trailer was loaded on Monday, possibly arrived at your DC on Tuesday and sat in the yard until Friday because OB can’t keep up.


----------



## Luck (Nov 14, 2021)

Kostin said:


> How come _Inbound _Problem Solvers send the OB RW-TM’s noncon UDC freight with APT’s not being opened? They also send UDC noncon pallets of random boxes/labels all shrieked wrapped together. Most the time there’s a ton of leftover labels and missing a bunch of boxes. Plus has red Monday stickers on it but it’s now Friday. Just really curious here…


UDC sticker their own pallets. UDC shipped it on Monday, your DC received it Friday. 

Inbound Problem Solver deals with external vendors, it is Inbound Problem Area that us responsible for internal discrepancies. 

If you are in an auditing type role I would ask your OM/Leads/IB problem area to explain more to you but basically UDC noncon always has issues with errors. 

Sometimes the errors are because they haven't finished throwing the UDC yet. 
It is best practice to set it down and notate the error and time it was last checked (also to check a few more boxes on the pallet to see if they all give the same error) and then have somebody try it again before end of shift or the next day. Then call Problem Area. 

The miscellaneous pallets are just straight from the UDC and there is nothing IB can do about that. A skilled sorter can make short work of even the worst of them. In fact I usually cherry pick them because I can sort them at 200% fairly easily. 

I can see how having to audit the pallet prior might be awkward but thats a quirk of your DCs system you need to bring up with your leadership.

Any leftover labels, incorrect labels, or leftover boxes missing labels are just rework at that point. The UDC is equally prone to misspicks as we are, thats all. 

I think I covered all the bases. 
These are all great points and questions you are bringjng up in these posts but ut would do you much better to ask them to your direct leadership, especially since your DC is trialing an original process that I don't believe any others are.


----------



## RWTM (Nov 14, 2021)

InboundDCguy said:


> *How come Inbound Problem Solvers send the OB RW-TM’s noncon UDC freight with APT’s not being opened?*
> Why would a problem solver have anything to do with a UDC? Most of the time, this issue is because the UDC loaded the pallet on the wrong trailer. But in the case that it was the correct trailer in the door, it’s usually a new person throwing UDCs, so they may not know that they still have to open them like normal trailers.
> *They also send UDC noncon pallets of random boxes/labels all shrieked wrapped together. Most the time there’s a ton of leftover labels and missing a bunch of boxes.*
> This is how they come from the UDC, IB doesn’t break them down because it would add a lot of trips for a GPMer to get the freight to the wing.
> ...


I really was just wondering. I can match the boxes with the correct labels easy but it’s time consuming. When our noncon drops exceed 7k+ it’s hard to do that while still keeping up with the freight from whs for the 13 + sorters. If I let a sorting TM do that UDC freight they end up making a lot of mistakes


----------



## RWTM (Nov 14, 2021)

Luck said:


> UDC sticker their own pallets. UDC shipped it on Monday, your DC received it Friday.
> 
> Inbound Problem Solver deals with external vendors, it is Inbound Problem Area that us responsible for internal discrepancies.
> 
> ...


My leadership doesn’t provide the feedback I need so that’s why I resort to this forum. I appreciate the answers!


----------

